# Alternative zu: JRE im SVN ablegen



## freddy79 (19. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung die zusammen mit einer JRE ausgeliefert werden soll.

Für das Deployment verwende ich das Maven Assembly Plugin in Eclipse.
Dieses packt mir die Andwendungsdateien und die JRE in ein Archiv.

Nun möchte ich die JRE ungern im Subversion ablegen.
Und natürlich soll die JRE nicht immer manuell in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis kopiert werden
nachdem das Java Projekt aus dem SVN ausgecheckt wurde.

Habt ihr für die Problematik eine elegante Lösung?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Paddelpirat (19. Jan 2012)

Vielleicht könntest du Java Web Start benutzen und dort die erforderliche JRE angeben, so dass sie runter geladen wird, wenn noch nicht installiert.

Java Web Start Developer Guide

Und hier noch genauer um eine bestimmte JRE-Version zu verlangen:

JNLP File Syntax

Vielleicht kommt so etwas ja für dich als Alternative in Frage.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2012)

Du könntest zB eine JRE in deinem Maven Artifact Repository ablegen, dann kann Maven es einfach beim Build herunterladen.


----------



## bygones (20. Jan 2012)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest zB eine JRE in deinem Maven Artifact Repository ablegen, dann kann Maven es einfach beim Build herunterladen.



man braucht doch um Maven auszufuehren schon eine JRE, oder seh ich das falsch ?!

Warum also einen ablegen, wenn so und so schon eine benoetigt wird ?

[edit]ah - ok, du meintest fuer den build und nicht fuers distributieren..... [/edit]


----------



## freddy79 (20. Jan 2012)

Danke für die Tipps.

Ich werde mir den Vorschlag von Wildcard mal genauer anschauen.


----------

